# VersaTrans transfer paper



## Sorojchi (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi all,

I have read so many posts about the advantages of using sublimation toners for transfering on 100% cotton garments.

However, I read also about newly released transfer papers that would achieve very good results printing them with OEM toner as well.

I was wondering if any of you guys have tryed VersaTrans (http://www.dye-sublimation-products.com/cgi-bin/sublimation-store/web_store.cgi?page=laser.html&cart_id=3617_635 ) paper with OEM toners on a color laser printer, and what the results are?

Thanks in advance.

Sorojchi.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Sorojchi, welcome to the T-Shirt Forums!

I haven't tried that paper, however if you do a forum search for *versatrans*, you may find some past topics that talk about other member's experience with the paper.


----------



## Sorojchi (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Rodney,

I made a search with "versatrans" in the forum and got no results so I posted a new thread.

Any feedback on Versatrans or any other brand working on OEM toner and a laser printer would be really helpful.

Cheers,

Sorojchi.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I can say the Duracotton98 paper works great with laser printers on 50/50 material and they even told me it works great on wood (something I will be trying this weekend)

I just tried it as a pre-treatment for a dyesub transfer on the 50/50 and the results were pretty good.


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

I would like to know about this as well.
their site states "great hand and release" as well as compatability with my particular laser (samsung). It's also less costly than many of the current papers.
Does it go by another name from a different company?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's sold by Cactus Equipment, so it's possible that they sell it under different names.

Have you asked the company above about the paper to see what they say?


----------

